# New tank



## Heagney (14 Mar 2016)

I've managed to dismantle the tank



I'll buy a new bottom pane but some of the other look a bit raged around the edges..are these still OK to use??





Today at 1:09 PMReportBookmark
Quote


----------



## ian_m (14 Mar 2016)

Yes just be generous with the silicone in those areas.


----------



## Heagney (14 Mar 2016)

Thanks for the input Ian much appreciated


----------



## ian_m (15 Mar 2016)

Remember to remove all silicon using silicone eater & clean glass with IPA (or meths) before resealing.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-sealant-remover-100ml/88987

Also use aquatic silicone, B&Q stuff contains fungicide, though years ago people made tanks using this and fish lived.

You can get "perfect" silicone using a set of these. Used these a lot for bathrooms and kitchens.
http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-smoothing-tools-straight-joints/92313
http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-smoothing-tools-concave-joints/45287

These are the ones I have. Put the "skis" on and it stays 90' to edges.
http://www.wholesaleglasscompany.co...html?gclid=CMWdk9mwwssCFUE_GwodIWYJKQ#SID=174

I put tape down along the edges, squeeze silicone, flatten with a big Fugi (say 9mm), remove tape and finish off with a smaller Fugi say 7 or 8mm. Done.


----------



## Heagney (15 Mar 2016)

Superb Ian! It's not as bag as I though, it's 3ftx1x1.5 so I might actually increase the width to 1.5ft for a little extra space. I'll taken most of the sealant off but was looking for a solvent to help with the rest, top guy!


----------



## ian_m (15 Mar 2016)

The safety sheet for silicone remover says "harmful to aquatic life" so wash thoroughly after use. I have used it on my tank to remove the silicone blobs where the previous owner had siliconed the background in place. No fish were harmed.


----------

